
AOL-Yahoo merger? - tomeast
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6B50MF20101206
======
nikcub
Not taking the MSFT offer will go down as the biggest blunder in tech business
of the past 10 years.

What the hell were they thinking.

------
Mithrandir
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1973907>

~~~
drgath
I see what you did there.

~~~
catshirt
Infinite recursion!

~~~
drgath
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1974241>

~~~
aj700
GOTO 10

------
ajays
FTA: "The plans are still in the exploratory stage and Yahoo has not been
contacted, the sources said. The plans are also fraught with complications
involving myriad moving pieces."

In other words: we're just making sh1t up to get pageviews!

